# Bucks @ Nets: Game 12



## Kreutz35

The Bucks are on the road again after holding off a late rally by the Knicks last night. This team really needs to learn to finish off games. It cost them against the Bobcats in game 1, and nearly cost them again last night. That being said, this team is young and has room to learn. The lights out shooting in the first half last night is a great sign moving forward as well.

Tonight marks Coach Kidd's first return to Brooklyn since his much publicized departure. It should be interesting to see how that affects the team and his coaching, if at all. It should be a fun game as the young Bucks look to move further ahead of the .500 mark.


----------



## roux

Jabari vs Garnett tonight.. fun fact... Parker was 3 months old when KG was drafted by the Twolves


----------



## Basel

roux said:


> Jabari vs Garnett tonight.. fun fact... Parker was 3 months old when KG was drafted by the Twolves



Crazy. How's Jabari looking tonight?


----------



## roux

Basel said:


> Crazy. How's Jabari looking tonight?


11 first half points.. the offensive game is there.. the guy will be a 20+ ppg scorer in this league, but the defense and decision making are still developing.


----------



## Bubbles

Parker up to 17 points. Giannis having another solid game.


----------



## Kreutz35

Garnett talking trash and Parker's going right at him. Giannis has been aggressive as well.


----------



## Dornado

Bucks trailing by 2 with 2 minutes left


----------



## Dornado

I take that back, Parker with a great rebound and put back to tie it up with 2 minutes left


----------



## Bubbles

Great play.


----------



## Bubbles

MAYO!


----------



## Kreutz35

We going to OT, kimosabes.


----------



## Dornado

21 for Jabari so far, Bucks trail by 1


----------



## Dornado

man, Giannis is fun to watch. I'm adopting the Bucks as my team to watch when the Bulls aren't playing.....


... and just as I type that Giannis commits a bad foul on Joe Johnson


----------



## Bubbles

PARKER!


----------



## Kreutz35

Jabari is my spirit animal!


----------



## Bubbles

Dornado said:


> man, Giannis is fun to watch. I'm adopting the Bucks as my team to watch when the Bulls aren't playing.....
> 
> 
> ... and just as I type that Giannis commits a bad foul on Joe Johnson


Bad foul otherwise a good defensive possession for Giannis. He's a treat to watch.


----------



## roux

The Kids carrying the team tonight, this is how every game should be win or lose


----------



## Bubbles

Jabari and Giannis are quite the pair.


----------



## Kreutz35

JJ is so clutch...


----------



## Bubbles

Knight... :jr:


----------



## Kreutz35

Knight gonna knight....


----------



## Dornado

Knight misses the layup at the buzzer... 2OT game


----------



## Kreutz35

That play was the epitome of Knight's career. Do something great, then do something horrible


----------



## roux

I cannot believe Knight missed that, thats the type of layup a 45 year old guy at the y makes


----------



## Dornado

Giannis hurt


----------



## Bubbles

****


----------



## Kreutz35

Now Knight's killing Giannis! #InsertSarcasmHere


----------



## Dornado

Giannis staying in... hopefully he can still move


----------



## Dornado

He's hobbling around, I'd pull him


----------



## Bubbles

Great play by Giannis.


----------



## Dornado

Dornado said:


> He's hobbling around, I'd pull him


I take that back too.


----------



## Bubbles

KNIGHT!


----------



## Kreutz35

Knight gonna Knight.... Again


----------



## Kreutz35

He is the epitome of up-and-down


----------



## Dornado

triple OT


----------



## Bubbles

Triple overtime! Great defense by Giannis.


----------



## Kreutz35

Good d by Giannis


----------



## Dornado

First 3 OT game for the Bucks since this 5 OT game: http://www.basketball-reference.com/boxscores/198911090MIL.html


----------



## Bubbles

Good pass by Giannis. Ersan looking good.


----------



## Kreutz35

1 more OT than it should've took, but I'll still take the result


----------



## roux

Hell of a win


----------



## Basel

I'm impressed.


----------



## Bubbles

7-5 is a much better start than I had previously imagined.


----------



## Kreutz35

7-5 now, isn't it?


----------



## Kreutz35

Knight was 5 for 20....


----------



## Kreutz35

Jabannis (Giabari?) is the greatest thing since sliced bread!!!!


----------



## Bubbles

Kreutz35 said:


> 7-5 now, isn't it?


That's how blown away I am. I can't even think straight, though that might be because of something else.


----------



## Kreutz35

Yanni 18/12/4, 3 steals. 
Parker 23/7/1, 2 steals. 


The future has arrived


----------



## Bubbles

Now if only Knight could develop a reliable outside shot.


----------



## Kreutz35

Bucks are currently 4th in the East. We play #1 on Friday. 


We may be this year's Phoenix Suns.


----------



## Kreutz35

Giabari (Jabannis.... Seriously, let's decide on one) shot a combined 62% from the field tonight.


----------



## Bubbles

Gia-bari (how I'm pronouncing it in my head)


----------



## Dornado

Gianbari Antetokounparker


----------

